# Error Compile FreeBSD 9



## Ishayahu (Jan 23, 2012)

i get some error in compile my FreeBSD box, I use FreeBSD 9.
There is kernel config and end of the log.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2012)

```
#device		scbus		# SCSI bus (required for ATA/SCSI)
#device		da		# Direct Access (disks)
```
Don't disable these, especially not scbus.


----------



## Ishayahu (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you very much! But can you say me why?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2012)

Ishayahu said:
			
		

> Thank you very much! But can you say me why?



It's because of ATA_CAM.


----------



## Ishayahu (Jan 23, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It's because of ATA_CAM.


Thanks  It looks like I'm understanding, but now I have one more question: if I use 
	
	



```
option ATA_CAM
```
 I don't need use 
	
	



```
device ata
```
? As I have understood, ATA_CAM says, that FreeBSD use cam for SATA instead of ata, right?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2012)

You still require ata. You don't require atadisk anymore.


----------



## Ishayahu (Jan 24, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You still require ata


But why I need it?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2012)

Because your hardware isn't recognized by ahci(4).


----------

